# Hitachi M12V table mount



## boxfish (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and working with a router. I just bought a Hitachi M12V for mounting in a table, so I could route guitar bodies. I thought there would be threaded holes in base for mounting, but there isn't, unless the tiny 1/4" screws holding the plastic sleeve on are some how the answer. Is there an attachment I need to buy, and if so, what is it called and who has it? I was going to build my own table and just buy an insert to bolt it on. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Steven

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, Steven,
If you have trouble with the mounting holes, buy a universal router base, this will get you over the problem, any decent router accessory dealer will have one.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Steven, Welcome.
Take the base plate off & use the same holes to mount to your table. Use baseplate as template. You will probably have to buy longer screws as the top is thicker than the baseplate is unless you use a 1/4" mounting plate. If you want above table adjustment you can buy a Router Raizer. I think the cost is around $90.00. I have this same setup in one of my tables & it works great.
Router Raizer


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

boxfish said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and working with a router. I just bought a Hitachi M12V for mounting in a table, so I could route guitar bodies. I thought there would be threaded holes in base for mounting, but there isn't, unless the tiny 1/4" screws holding the plastic sleeve on are some how the answer. Is there an attachment I need to buy, and if so, what is it called and who has it? I was going to build my own table and just buy an insert to bolt it on. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


 Hi Steven,
If you are going to build your own top you can install an insert plate. It can be an aluminum type & 1/4" thick. Mount router to plate without stock baseplate. Use stock baseplate as template to locate mounting holes. If going this route you could probably use the same screws that is used to mount your baseplate on the router. If you use a phenolic plate these are usually 3/8" thick & you would need to buy longer mounting screws as I did. 

If you want above table adjustment you will have to drill another small hole through plate for winder handle to reach adjustment on router. Pretty easy. I have the Hitachi M12V with a Router Raizer & it is a very good router for table use.


----------



## boxfish (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Derek & James, your info is appreciated! Take care, Steven.


----------

